# Will be moving how do I transport across several states....



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

So I will be moving to WI from CO most likely end of Dec or Jan so it will also be somewhat cold...

What is the best way to move my 55, 30 first off. I have 3 5 gals but they will fit into a box. 
What is the best way to move my Africans and pleco's

My 55 has 2 breeding pairs of Africans did have 3 breeding pairs but my Auratus's have decided they no longer want to breed and I will be taking the male in he has gotten too aggressive almost killed my fav female she's in a hospital tank right now healing...Red Zebras, and OB's then misc other 2-3 inch adults. Also a 7 inch pleco. Also in that tank sectioned off by plexi-glass is a blind Hap that lost his eyes to popeye but is totally fine otherwise and does great...

My 30 will be empty because it is just a grow out tank and those babies should be ready to go soon. That one is also sectioned off because I often have different stages of fry, so each side has a small pleco.

All in total is: 3 small pleco's 1 large one, 11 adult Africans.

I've been told that I should buy a good insulated cooler, drill a hole in the top and buy 1 or 2 of those battery operated pumps they should be good. How much water should go in there? how long would the water stay at a good temp for them? Should I get a heater and buy a AC/DC adapter to keep some heat on them? My thoughts about my blind Hap is to do just what I'm doing in the tank plexi-glass cut to fit with holes drilled in it.

Any suggestions are appreciated as I like my tank mates and want to bring them with us just need to be able to do this as safely and as non stressful as possible.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Despite what you may think this is a mammoth undertaking. For what its worth, unless you have a collection of rare fish I think its better to sell off your fish and tanks and purchase new ones once you finish the move. I plan on moving an hour a away and I'll likely liquidate everything but my Tropheus before I go.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

First thing, the fish you are keeping do not have breeding pairs, and most often keeping them in pairs does lead to injuries or death to the female. Moving fish from Colorado to Wisconsin is a huge undertaking. If you properly pack the fish, you should be able to ship them for 24 hours, without sedatives, perhaps longer if you can obtain breathable bags. Yes, proper insulators is important, whether it be styrofoam containers, or coolers.

The key problem is, are you going to drive halfway across the country, and the second you get to Wisconsin start setting up fish tanks? I have to agree.. unless you have rare fish, I'd sell them off and start fresh.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info. 
Don't think I'll go as far as selling my tanks as well I've moved empty tanks before with no problems just not a 55. Not as worried about that, I know I need to pad the sides and bottom. I've put alot of money into them and getting that back I don't see possible to make it worth it.

My fish have done extremely well together I've had tanks previous with major territorial issues..but not this group. I've had issues with auratus's. I usually don't keep them because of their extreme aggression. 
I know they you should do more female to male ratio, I have had various different Africans for 20+ years.

I have not decided if I will bring them with me or take them to my trusted LFS where I get all my stuff from. I am aware of the time needed to cycle the tank again. Just looking for some thoughts...

thanks!!


----------



## Snowman33 (Apr 8, 2005)

I think when people refer to selling they are talking about the livestock and not the hardware. Personally, that is what I'd recommend too. If you had a LOT of fish, or rare ones then it makes sense to keep them. But since you have fairly common fish they'd probably do much better to just go to a new home. Then when you get established at the new place you can set up the tanks and start this amazing process all over. You'll have all your supplies and equipment, just not the fish.

I'm in the military and recently moved from the southern tip of Alabama to the interior of Alaska. Unfortunately, there are times when selling or giving the livestock to a new home is better than putting them through the stress (not to mention yourself!) of a big move.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Yes, i was just talking about selling the fish... I've moved fish tanks multiple times.... although moving 50 tanks at a time is a lot of work... and you quickly run out of friends to help you move. :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I know it maybe tough cause you probably attached to all these fish. But I have to agree with all the other peeps on this issue to and start from fresh. I'm sure you can hopefully find all the fish you already have and give it another go. One day soon I'm moving as well but I'm only taking my 9 inch Oscar I may even ship him over night to save all the headache.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I am somewhat attached to some of these guys others not so much... My blind Hap is awesome!!! I have several females that have made it through some really iffy situations and have great personalities. My large Pleco is 8 inches long and beautiful I would hate to not have him...

Such a dilemma... Guess I can pick my few plus my pleco and give it a try...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah the Pleco will be easy to find at that size. I was on a fish trip today and I saw at least 3 8 inchers in a couple of shops. Just keep your head up and see what you can come up with. Maybe even overnight ship the blind Hap in a proper container. You know just like the online fish stores do. :thumb:


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I may overnight my biggest and fav's my LFS said they would package them up right with O2 and the proper container they get them in...

will see not sure how this will all pan out yet, just depends on our moving situation one of us may go out with stuff before the other and get things set, then come back out to help finish the move. If that's the case the tank can get up and running before they come out.

Thanks for all the great advice....I welcome anyother advice as always...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Sweet!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Fish can easily be kept in Kordon breather bags for or 5 days (even longer I have heard). I once purchased a group of 7 severum fry, ranging between 1" and 1 1/2" in a 6" x 8" Kordon bag at a convention. I bought them on Sunday, and they were put into the bag on Thursday.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Hdrydr... it seems that no matter where in Wisconsin you decide to move to, you'll be able to find someone local who either has the fish you have/want, or who can find them for you. Also, if you sweet talk someone just right, they might be able to hold the fish for you until your tanks are ready.

I'll PM you with some info.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Any updates Hdrydr?


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Dj823cichild said:


> Any updates Hdrydr?


We still don't know where in WI or when but I have decided that I will be bringing a few of my fav's but not sure of the transport methods yet. Still working out the living details. I will check into some of the forums that Guams pointed me towards to see about restocking once up and going again. I trust my guy here and starting fresh I want to make sure I'm getting good quality fish again. 
I am also looking into buying some kordon bags and shipping them there just depends on when the actual move is and if the other end is ready for them... not sure how it will all end up...


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

If you go with Kordon bags, you can move them with you rather than shipping.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

That's another thought...just pack them up in the Kordon bags, put them in an insulated box with a heater pack and take them that way. Don't think that I will be able to bring my 8" pleco as he would puncture the bags...unless someone has any suggestions they have to be able to be moved somehow...


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Idea time. You know those small styrofoam coolers at the grocery store? Just fill one up with water...and bring him in there! I would probably poke a few holes in the top, and your good to go! Maybe tape the lid on before. I assume you'll not ship them??? If you could possibly take them with you, I think your pleco would be fine like that.
Best of luck,

Manoah Marton


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

Manoah Marton that's a great idea! Insulated, they come in different sizes.... Hadn't thought of those!!

So my thoughts are:
1 box covered in styrofoam with my fav's in Kordon bags and heat pack. I've never used these bags so it seems strange not putting air in them..And not having to give them much water... Any suggestions for doing this correctly would be appreciated.. I've only read up on them on the net...
1 styrofoam box for my pleco couple holes in top

Combine them in 1 box and go! Now I've heard/read to feed them more to bulk them up then stop feeding them 2 days prior to leaving. Anyone recommend water treatment or as long as they are healthy it shouldn't matter...

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## k19smith (Sep 6, 2005)

Definitely stop feeding them at least 2 days maybe 3 before your trip that way there waste will not pollute the water they are in. I individual bagged my fish and put them in a cooler they rode in the floor board I would put a heat pack in with them. I didn't move as far as you but your fish should be fine up at least 5 days or longer. Not feeding them before makes a major difference.


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Glad to be of help, and good luck on your move!


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

So here's my next question the fish that I will be moving range from 2-4" what size bag do I buy and how much water do you put in there with them? The 5.5x8" bags or the 7.5x12" bags?? My guess would be the smaller ones you don't want them sloshing around too much.

Are the heat packs different than those heat packs you can put in your gloves? Just last's longer? Or do they heat up differently or are they more regulated?? I've found them on the net but I have a ton already because I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and so I use them alot in my gloves. Just wondering what the difference is.

Thanks for all the information!!


----------

